# Intel D865GBFL vs. Asus P4P800-VM



## shyamthakkar (Oct 26, 2004)

Which is a better MOBO for an IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 processor 3.0C/E GHz, 800MHz FSB, 90nm?

Intel D865GBFL OR Asus P4P800-VM

Thanks,
Shyam


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 26, 2004)

Dunno about the "F" extension but I have D865GBF and it works really fine for me....


----------



## Prashray (Oct 26, 2004)

I too have D865GBF and it too works fine.


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2004)

intel is standard ... vanila no extra features .. not overclockable
asus gives extra features ... is overclockable and extremely stable
if u got cash and want to overclock .. asus is ur choice


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 27, 2004)

well go for ASUS its got more features than Intel original ....


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks a lot NikhilVerma, Prashray, theraven, dursleyin for your replies.
I really appreciate it you all taking the time.*

when u say features, can u plz elaborate, i am not sure what u mean?


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 27, 2004)

go 4 ASUS it has tons of OC features


----------



## theraven (Oct 27, 2004)

features = 
1) extra usb 2.0 ports
2) maybe firewire ports
3) wifi bundle ( on specific models)
4) gigabit (1000mbps) lan
5) onboard graphics
6) 6 channel onboard sound
etc etc.
these features depend on the model u buy
plus its overclockable like i mentioned ...
so dude if u dun have much knowledge and these thigns dont make a difference just go for intel ...
it'll be 1-1.5k cheaper too between these 2 mobos ..


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 27, 2004)

both the mobos have 8 usb 2.0 ports
none have firewire ports
what is a wifi bundle
865GBF also has gigabit lan but no use in mumbai hence going for 10/100 lan
both have the same 865 chipset hence the same onboard sound card and graphics card

but since i am not going to overclock and cheaper, i will go for intel

what say?


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 27, 2004)

like u said since ur not gonna overclock and since u dont need gigabit lan go for the intel one...one thing...are you lookin to upgrade any other components in the near future ? I have a ASUS A7N8X-E deluxe mobo...amazing stuff....best mobo I have had till date. 

Wifi bundle - wireless connetivity ready....no messy cable...but I aint usin it right now....


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 28, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> features =
> 1) extra usb 2.0 ports
> 2) maybe firewire ports
> 3) wifi bundle ( on specific models)
> ...



LOL ! raven its the p4p800-*VM* no overclocking here, no Oc'ing options in the BIOS !! If u want overclocking go with the p4p800/p4p800 dlx/p4p800-e/p4p800-x.  


@icecoolz: he is asking for a Intel mobo buddy


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 28, 2004)

hey i too have the asus board there is NO OVERCLOCKING here. Wonder how you come up with such amazing tips. Also no gigabit lan plain 10/100 mbps. by the way this is not a good goard to go for today. there are much better options available. i bought this board 18 months ago then it was hot.


----------



## theraven (Oct 28, 2004)

NO OC on an asus BOARD ?
now ive heard everything 
well anyways .. like i said those features are model specific
anyways i still prefer asus ....


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

blade: I told him to go for the Intel mobo if hes not gonna over clock....I just posted my mobo info cos I am so happy with it! lol


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 28, 2004)

u can overclock intel ones by using software like CPUCool or CPUFSB


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 28, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]u can overclock intel ones by using software like CPUCool or CPUFSB



Provided ur PLL IC or mobo is supported. But the overclocks arent that gr8 neways.......but i guess somethings better than nothing.


----------

